# Happy dance!



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome. Fisher is Tito's hero you know....Tito aspires to be just like him....
big congratulations!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go Fisher! What a dog you have there . . . Congratulations on the SH soon to be!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

I was at the test here is the real story.
Fisher looked great and lined the water blind on Sunday. His handler did not look near as calm or ready as Fisher did. I offered her a bucket for her nervous stomach, she refused and held together nicely through the weekend.
I still think you should go down to Treasure Coast for that halloween title. Could make for a great party.
We want Fisher and ribbon pictures, please.
Jim


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

way to go Fisher!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

A huge congrats from Rooster, Daisy, Amber and myself. Hang in there that title is coming!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Congratulations on passes 2 and 3, one more to go!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Now what Jim doesn't mention is how his golden "Marlo" aka TOPBRASS ONE MORE TIME AROUND JH also got two SH passes this weekend in very fine form, she made it look easy! What a cool little dog. For her efforts she got to flirt with Fisher, ha ha.
Was great meeting you Jim and we will definitely have to plan some training sessions! We'll bring the birds you bring the gun!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm jealous (only cuz we're not out there yet), but so happy for you! Congratulations Fisher. I can't wait to see the pictures!!!!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is Fisher taking off after a bumper -- pictures taken after the tests' conclusion yesterday.

Another one of me and Fisher (left) and my friend and training partner Kristin with her bitch "Sophie" who finished their JH yesterday.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Woohoo, what a great weekend you had! Fisher you are the MAN!!


----------

